# 1/12 scale, Lipo and brushless?



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

Ok, I'm not new to RC, just the 1/12 on-road area. I'm wanting to know if there is anyone running 1 cell Lipo, and like 13.5 brushless? I know it works alright in 1/10 oval. I would get a 1/12 on-road to run, but would like to stick with my current equipment... Thanx for any answers, and/or opinions, Kevin


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Works pretty good man. The car is a little darty until you get the setup going. Try to find some dudes in your area or track to work with you. Your setup will get a little unique, but the principles are the same. The uniqueness may make it hard for someone not running it to give you the best answer right off the bat. That's why someone else running speaks from experience and might help you faster. Good luck.

There is safety in numbers.


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

Ok thanx, I wasn't quite sure if it was "legal" to race, I've read about very few of these setups, I've run primarily oval whether it be dirt, carpet, paved, 1/12, 1/10, 1/4, touring car, for the last 15 years, I ran 1/12 on-road for a season about 10 years ago, then the track quit running them. I loved running it, just looking for something a little different for a while, any tips/tricks would be greatly appriciated. Kevin


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

They aren't legal yet. You have to make sure you the guys your gonna run against on a normal basis don't get too up tight about it. club racing is club racing, hopefully you can run with them. the only way we're going to get this adopted by the masses is to run them at the club level to see what the people think. Most guys I run with are ready.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sportpak said:


> the only way we're going to get this adopted by the masses is to run them at the club level to see what the people think. Most guys I run with are ready.


The rest of us would rather not have Lipo invade 1/12


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> The rest of us would rather not have Lipo invade 1/12


notice i didn't say all.


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

Ok, it's pretty much a no brainer for the battery, but for stock speeds, would I bee looking at a 13.5 motor? Thanx, Kevin


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

SlaminRC17 said:


> Ok, it's pretty much a no brainer for the battery, but for stock speeds, would I bee looking at a 13.5 motor? Thanx, Kevin


A 13.5 *IS* faster than a stock 17.5/4-cell, also the speeds reached coupbled with the lighter weight make the car both appear to skate on top of the carpet and make it very subceptible to being punted in otherwise fairly docile paint trading.

The 17.5 is a tad slower top end but at the 795g point versus the average 860ish 4-cell brushless it makes most of that up on excelleration and corner speed, much better suited to racing with other stock cars.

I have not run Li-Po, but have run against them and watched them on the track, all the 13.5 cars have appeared on the verge of breaking loose, even ones supposedly running the legal 795g weight, (still 70g under the brushless weight).


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

Ok, thanx. I was going to add wieght to get it up to the 860. I already have the 1 cell lipo's, as for four cells, I'm out of the loop to NiMh ( I've got some 3900's, and some 3800's). And I've got the brushless motors also. I am not against buying a car, but would rather not go buy more electronics.


----------

